# Livraison Ipad 2 en retard ?



## orso123 (20 Avril 2011)

Bonjour à vous tous ! 

Je fais appel à vous car j'ai commandé un Ipad 2 Wifi en magasin Fnac le 26 mars dernier. Le vendeur m'a précisé que la livraison devrait prendre environ 3 semaines et que je devrais recevoir un sms lors de son arrivé.
Le problème c'est que cela fait aujourd'hui plus de 3 semaines d'attente et je n'ai toujours rien reçu. J'aimerais savoir si certains d'entre vous ont déjà reçu leur ipad et si oui à quelle date vous l'avez commandée. 
J'aimerais aussi savoir, selon vous, le délai que devrait mettre la commande.

 Merci d'avance !


----------



## amine07 (21 Avril 2011)

Ipad 2 32Go wifi commandé le 28 mars en boutique Fnac (paris), toujours rien non plus. Le vendeur m'a dis qu'ils ont aucune date de prévision...


----------



## Thr_ju (21 Avril 2011)

Salut,

Tu peux aller faire un tour sur ce fil: http://forums.macg.co/ipad/livraison-le-25-avril-pas-avant-649532-7.html

Tu y trouvera peut-être quelques infos.


----------



## ced68 (21 Avril 2011)

orso123 a dit:


> Bonjour à vous tous !
> 
> Je fais appel à vous car j'ai commandé un Ipad 2 Wifi en magasin Fnac le 26 mars dernier. Le vendeur m'a précisé que la livraison devrait prendre environ 3 semaines et que je devrais recevoir un sms lors de son arrivé.
> Le problème c'est que cela fait aujourd'hui plus de 3 semaines d'attente et je n'ai toujours rien reçu. J'aimerais savoir si certains d'entre vous ont déjà reçu leur ipad et si oui à quelle date vous l'avez commandée.
> ...



iPad2 wifi blanc, commandé le 28 mars en boutique (Boulanger Besancon), reçu depuis lundi 

Ca dépend simplement de leur stock. Le vendeur t'as dit qu'il estimait à 3 semaines d'attente, après ça dépend de ton n° dans la file d'attente, du nombre d'iPad2 reçu... Apple les distribue au compte goutte... 

Patience patience


----------



## orso123 (21 Avril 2011)

Déjà merci à tous !
Sinon je suis en 11ème place sur Aix en provence, donc bon j'espère toujours ...
Sinon vous connaissez les dates de livraison de la Fnac ?


----------



## amine07 (21 Avril 2011)

J'ai récupéré le miens il y a une heure à la fnac, les délais de livraisons passent à 1semaine désormais.


----------



## roxandco (30 Avril 2011)

le 8 avril j'ai commandé l'ipad 2, j'ai suivi fébrilement toute l'actualité concernant ce fameux précieux y compris la nouvelle extraordinaire de réduction de délai de livraison.........ce qui se traduit chez moi à une livraison prévue pas avant le 9 mai!!!!!
D'autres dans le même cas car à ce rythme j'aurai du acheter chez boulanger et pour moins d'euros :hein:


----------



## taxisun (30 Avril 2011)

Perso j'ai commander le mien le 2 avril en ligne et il devrait arrivé le 9 mai sauf si il travail le week end


----------

